
Bringing Google I/O direct to you with I/O Live - Uncle_Sam
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/bringing-google-io-direct-to-you-with.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
teraflop
> Read captions from the livestreamed sessions in real-time. Plus, to make
> sure all our content is accessible, all remaining videos will also be
> captioned. For international developers, captions will be machine translated
> to all languages that are supported by Google Translate.

This looks like the most interesting announcement. I assume the English text
will be provided by a human captioner, but even so, this shows a lot of
confidence in their translation system. I wonder if they'll be buffering at
the sentence level, or whether they can handle partial sentences on the fly.

------
Omnipresent
love the countdown on the actual website
<http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/>. No one likes looking at a boring old
countdown timer

~~~
shepting
It gets a little exciting when the time changes from 09 to 10.

~~~
Omnipresent
Yup. Would love to see how it is done

~~~
patricklynch
Right Click ==> View Source, obviously :D
<http://www.google.com/events/io/2011/static/js/io.js>

So, it looks to be built on the Box2DJS Javascript physics engine:
<http://box2d-js.sourceforge.net/>

The author, Matt King, says he recently got into Javascript through
Crockford's "JavaScript: The Good Parts," and seems to be knocking it out of
the park: <http://mking.me/>

------
MatthewPhillips
There's usually at least a couple of web development stuff that comes out of
IO that blows me away, so I'm looking forward to it.

------
shepting
The HD video recordings within 24 hours is pretty exciting.

